# Workflow and repetition



## photospherix (Sep 13, 2013)

I thought a good thread about Product Photography Workflow and repetition could help everyone.

A client comes to you and says that they want a large amount of products photographed, and each product needs about 50 images. This fits into a true production situation. Now, what is the best workflow...? I have done one group that is about 4500 images, and this is the workflow that I have used.

1. Log Products.
2. Organize the products into "Types". In our case, size and color.
3. Move products to the studio
4. Set up studio for production
a. lighting
b. camera setup
c. backdrop
5. Test shoot the setup
6. Change the setup
7. Repeat 4-7 way too many times.
8. Set up Batch Process in Photoshop
9. Begin production
10. Clean Product(dust and polish)
12. Photograph SKU
13. Photograph Product(48 images)
a. mount product
b. center product
c. confirm position
14. Repeat 9-13 for a batch of 40 products
15. Batch Process image Batch
16. Use sku image to create folder named as sku
17. Put images into sku named folders
18. Run script to rename all images in named folder(image sequence)
19. Review Images in Batch
a. Put bad products back into production run(reshoot)
b. Delete Sku folder
20. Repeat with next batch(10 - 19)
21. Test and review final images. 
How can we reduce the workflow?


----------

